
Faster C++ solution load and build performance with Visual Studio “15” - dustinmoris
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/visualstudio/2016/10/13/faster-c-solution-load-and-build-performance-with-visual-studio-15/
======
jussij
Let me start by saying I have always liked Visual Studio and in the early days
I also loved C++.

But I find an option called _Enable Faster Project Load_ the exact reason why
I consider C++ a dying language.

Why does the IDE need an option to fix what is obviously a language speed
issue?

And for those who say it is not a language issue, then what exactly is the
need for this special option?

The reality is by design, compared to other modern languages, the design
principles found in C++ are just slow and outdated.

As a simple example, when will C++ get modules like ever other modern
programming language?

